# New wheels



## Wrk Car (Feb 26, 2005)

19x8.5 & 19x10


----------



## 97GTP (Feb 8, 2005)

oh that looks good!!!


----------



## Darkbackward (Feb 24, 2005)

OMG, I think I just had an accident  Looks Sweet man.


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

Looks mean now :cheers


----------



## bogie1 (Feb 16, 2005)

Man they look awesome. Where did you get them, what are they, and how much??
Nice


----------



## gtojojo (Feb 14, 2005)

bogie1 said:


> Man they look awesome. Where did you get them, what are they, and how much??
> Nice


Yeah! Additionally, how do those rears fit width-wise? What offset are they?


----------



## jdc916 (Feb 23, 2005)

Sweet ! What are they ! ?


----------



## Redline (Aug 10, 2004)

ohhhh I-Forged Evos :cool


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

OUCH, THATS F****n HOT!!! arty:


----------



## PWR_SHIFT (Feb 10, 2005)

Alright spill it: Where did you get them, what widths and offsets did you use and how much were they? Also, can't tell if they're chrome or polished, and do they have the same style in 18s? 

They look AWESOME!!!


----------

